# Wildax Motorhomes



## maggielou

Hi All, I'm new to this forum but really enjoy it. I have learned more about motorhomes here than I would have going to a 100 shows and dealers. So a big thank you to you all.

Also just wondered if anyone on the site had purchased a Wildax Motorhome They supply and convert Fiat Citroen & Peuegot LWB vans.

Thanks :?: :?: :roll:


----------



## timbop37

Hi Maggielou, and welcome.

I have not heard of Wildax motorhomes. Just googling them now!

I'm sure there are a few on here who will have heard of them.

Tim


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Maggie

Second hand experience, but better than none - and welcome of course.   

My friend spent some time on their stand at a recent(ish) show and was very impressed both by the product and the people making and selling it.

I can't really tell you much more than that, but he (my friend) is no fool, and if he feels confident about dealing with them I would be inclined to take his word.

Regards


----------



## Naxos10

Hi Maggielou,

We went on the stand at the NEC last November and were also impressed with their conversions.
There seem to be two options a 2 berth and a 3 berth.
They offer to supply the conversion on vehicles (ducato/citroen) up to 4 years old with varying degrees of mileage.
I believe they are also looking at the new style base vehicle but have not seen any designs yet.
Try their website: www.wildaxmotorhomes.com

I hope this reply is of some help.

Best Regards


----------



## Sonesta

Hi there,

I dont know anything about the quality of their work etc but I have met one of the partners in my shop a year ago as he was on holiday with his wife and children. We got talking (how you do) and we mentioned that we enjoyed going away in our motorhome and he went on to explain that he owned Wildax conversions and that they stood at all the motorhome shows. They were a lovely family and he came across as being both a very knowledgeable and genuine man and the sort of person you immediately felt at ease with and who knew exactly what he was talking about. You sometimes get a gut instinct about people don't you? (Well I do LOL) and I would have been happy to do business with a man like him as I felt he was the type who would value his customers and go out of his way to accomodate their individual needs and I got the impression during our conversation that his van conversion business was very important to him.

Sue


----------



## 105062

Hi, I was going to purchase a van from Wildax after talking to them at the York Show in 2006. We drove across to Keithley with our cheque book to firm up a spec and order. When we got to their street we drove up and down, all the buildings were very run down or abandoned and we could not find their building anywhere. I eventually asked at a small garage and they pointed me at a scrap yard at the end of the road. We went in and found a couple of 1/2 converted vans next to a run down building in amongst piles of scrap. At this point we bottled out as we were not confident enough to hand over £20k purely on the appearance of the place. They rang me the next day to see why we had not turned up and I told them so they may have a more proffesional setup now or at least a business sign on the place!
Paul


----------



## Sonesta

Tribute_650 said:


> Hi, I was going to purchase a van from Wildax after talking to them at the York Show in 2007. We drove across to Keithley with our cheque book to firm up a spec and order. When we got to their street we drove up and down, all the buildings were very run down or abandoned and we could not find their building anywhere. I eventually asked at a small garage and they pointed me at a scrap yard at the end of the road. We went in and found a couple of 1/2 converted vans next to a run down building in amongst piles of scrap. At this point we bottled out as we were not confident enough to hand over £20k purely on the appearance of the place. They rang me the next day to see why we had not turned up and I told them so they may have a more proffesional setup now or at least a business sign on the place!
> Paul


I see what you are saying and can understand your reluctance to hand over that amount of money and I think most of us would feel the same way - but sometimes the small businesses are the most genuine and everyone has to start somewhere. Maybe just maybe (and I do not speak from any personal knowledge of this company or their work) they rent their workshop in this rundown area because the rent on the property is so low and like all successful businesses they start off small and expand to better and bigger premises as they grow. Look at Towtal - they are a very successful family business who attend all the major motorhome shows and who have been around for years and yet their workshop and premisies are very basic and in a run down part of Stoke on Trent. They may not have state of the art premises but their reputation is excellent and at the end of the day that is what is most important to we the customer isn't it? There is a fabulous saying "From small acorns do great oak trees grow" and that I believe is very true and just because their workshop is not some grand and posh building does not mean they will not and do not offer a first class service. Some of the big boys with their fancy showrooms and workshops are all just for show and personal service from a family run concern is often far superior and far more reliable too.

It would be nice to hear from someone who has bought a van from Wildax conversions and here how they have found this company to be?

Sue


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I know what you mean Sonesta.

When I went to look at Vantage Motorhomes I was very surprised to find their premises at the rear of a house in a small residential street in East Leeds. There was a drive up the side of the house and at the back it opened out a bit into a small range of workshops. When I got there they were altering one of the workshops to give them additional space to work on vans.

Inside the other part of the building was a superb, virtually finished van, the last of their first batch, most of which had been collected for the last change of registration no.

Judging by this van they do a fabulous quality conversion, but the premises might put you off as they're not the expected shed on a trading estate.

Andy


----------



## therabbits

Hi

I have to agree with Andy and Sonesta based on my experience with Vantage Motorhomes. 

If I had gone purely by the address, I would have run a mile. However, their team and product at the NEC gave me confidence to place an order and when I actually visited the site the workshops are the cleanest and best organised I have ever seen, albeit quite compact. 

Buying a van from them turned out to be the best decision we have made so far. Every promise has been kept and the aftersales service is excellent.

My view was that dealing with a small company can mean much better personal service. You are a bigger part of his business and that he will live by his reputation so can't afford any unhappy customers in this internet age.

However, I think Paul is also right. If their place had turned out to be a tip then I would have been backtracking very quickly

Chris


----------



## Don_Madge

I had a long chat with Duncan Wildman the MD of Wildax Motorhomes at the Peterborough show and he came across as very knowledgeable person on building motorhomes.

The build quality on their vans was very good from what I could see.

They also stock a very good range of spares for the DIY man.

It can be off putting if the company is located in a run down area. If you had seen the old Auto-sleepers factory at Willersley in the 80's before their big fire you might have had second thoughts about buying from them.

I have no connection with Wildax Motorhomes but I think they provide a good quality product at a competitive price.

Don


----------



## WildAx

Thanks for your kind comments Don & Winnie. I am Duncan Wildman, the owner of WildAx Motorhomes. It's a shame that Paul didn't come in when he visited! We were in stop gap premises when a landlord sold up from under us, now we have a large 4500 sq ft workshop from which we build 4 vans per month! We currently build on the 02-06 Citroen Relay but are now in the process of designing on the new version vans which we hope to launch at either York (now Pickering) or NEC. The aim is to be able to offer new and used. We were waiting until the new shape is 2 years old as it will be in Oct so that we can get a reliable source of used vans. It has always been our aim to offer good motorhomes at a very keen price and this will enable is to carry on doing this. Keep and eye on the website for the new designs later in the year! We will also be at Newbury and Shepton Mallet shows this year. I look forward to meeting some of you there!


----------



## 105062

Hi Duncan, Glad to hear you are still in production and are doing well. I would have come in if I had known about the condition of the premises and the fact that it was temporary before hand or if you had had a business sign up of some description I am very protective of my £20 000 and was not going to had it over to just anyone. I was well impressed with your vans at the various shows and you as a person but when I am spending this level of cash there is more to consider especially when you have a whole pile of trust involved as you hand over your hard earned cash then wait to get the goods!

We ended up ordering the Tribute 650 a couple of days later and are well pleased with it but would check you out again when in the market for a change.

I like your website by the way.

Regards
Paul


----------



## 113090

I attennded the motorhome show at stratford this weekend and placed an order for a constellation. We had loked at the wildaxe at three shows previously and had been impressed with the vehicle. Duncan is a wonderful salesman who does not pressure you but shows a deep knowledge of the product and of the industry. He offered us a fair price on a trade in on our herald coachbuilt and we are looking forward to delivery of the new van in october. 
The beauty of the wildax is you have a choice of equipment that can be specified and this is flexible until the build.If like us you cannot afford or are unwilling to spend in excess of thirty thousand on a new vehicle then a new interior to your spec on a recent base is the next best thing.
You will not be disappointed by speaking to them at a show or direct.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

WildAx said:


> Thanks for your kind comments Don & Winnie. I am Duncan Wildman, the owner of WildAx Motorhomes. It's a shame that Paul didn't come in when he visited! We were in stop gap premises when a landlord sold up from under us, now we have a large 4500 sq ft workshop from which we build 4 vans per month! We currently build on the 02-06 Citroen Relay but are now in the process of designing on the new version vans which we hope to launch at either York (now Pickering) or NEC. The aim is to be able to offer new and used. We were waiting until the new shape is 2 years old as it will be in Oct so that we can get a reliable source of used vans. It has always been our aim to offer good motorhomes at a very keen price and this will enable is to carry on doing this. Keep and eye on the website for the new designs later in the year! We will also be at Newbury and Shepton Mallet shows this year. I look forward to meeting some of you there!


Hi Duncan,

Well done, your not frightened to appear and state your case unlike many other converters (apart from Swift)

All success to you, this trade needs honest people who value their customers with their hard earned cash.

Peter


----------



## WildAx

Hi Peter,

Many thanks! We aim to please! You cannot keep everyone happy but I do believe in honesty, I have met far too many dodgy pressure driven salesmen in this industry.

We are now in fact building our new model based on the 2008 Citroen Relay which we hope to launch at the outdoor shows in September and at the indoor show at the NEC in October. Watch this space!!


----------



## yorksbill

I must be the only MH member to have purchased a van from Wildax Motorhomes (back in July 2006), so here goes. It was our first time into motorhoming, having camped and caravanned in the past with our children. We found Wildax via the internet and decided to take a look. Our first impressions of the location of their workshop (back in Mar 2006) could have put some off, but we decided to take a look. Whilst the business venture was very new, we were impressed with the set up and the guys involved (Duncan and Chris). We were also used to owning second hand cars, so were not unduly concerned about a motorhome being built on a van which was 2 or 3 years old, especially as it would come with a 12 month warranty. So we decided to go ahead and order a van. It was a Citroen Relay HDi 2.2 LWB, 3 years old and with 27,000 on the clock and full Citroen service history, plus 1 year’s MOT. 

We collected the van at the end of July 2006. The build of the interior of the motorhome is very good and very comfortable. And the vehicle itself was easy to drive. It was very good value for money. There were a few niggles, all of which were rectified under warranty. And I have to say that the after sales service cannot be faulted. The guys take a pride in the product and look after their customers.

And as for the workshop, well I visited their new workshop a couple of weeks ago. The location is much better, they have a sign outside the premises and the workshop now has a far more professional look about it. But it remains a small business, with the owners still having hands on control. What they do not have is the expensive showroom and customer reception areas (which as far as I am concerned helps them to keep the price of their vans at a very affordable level).

All in all, a good company to do business with. And the proof of the pudding is that the Lab now sees the van as her second home!!!


----------



## Don_Madge

WildAx said:


> We are now in fact building our new model based on the 2008 Citroen Relay which we hope to launch at the outdoor shows in September and at the indoor show at the NEC in October. Watch this space!!


Wildax have launched their new panel van conversion at Shepton Mallet show seeHERE a new Citroen based van for £31,000 must be a bargain at today's prices.

I have absolutely no connection with the company at all and I'm not looking into changing my Timberland either. 

I've chatted to Duncan and his lads at the shows and they are a very knowledgeable crew. If you are in line for a new van conversion they are well worth a look.

Don

PS. Many people were wandering around Shepton show yesterday looking for Brownhills, one small trader had a least 6 enquiries about them.


----------



## Chris_s

*Wildax conversions*



Don Madge said:


> WildAx said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are now in fact building our new model based on the 2008 Citroen Relay which we hope to launch at the outdoor shows in September and at the indoor show at the NEC in October. Watch this space!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wildax have launched their new panel van conversion at Shepton Mallet show seeHERE a new Citroen based van for £31,000 must be a bargain at today's prices.
> 
> I have absolutely no connection with the company at all and I'm not looking into changing my Timberland either.
> 
> I've chatted to Duncan and his lads at the shows and they are a very knowledgeable crew. If you are in line for a new van conversion they are well worth a look.
> 
> Don
> 
> PS. Many people were wandering around Shepton show yesterday looking for Brownhills, one small trader had a least 6 enquiries about them.
Click to expand...

We are eagerly awaiting confirmation that Duncan has purchased a vehicle for our Constellation conversion ordered last May following a visit to a show in Carmarthen. We don't have a definite date yet for completion but are hoping it will be ready in time for the rally at Carsington Water! We too found Duncan both knowledgable and keen to give excellent customer service. He explained his background to us during our visit to the workshop in Keighley (an area I know well having been born there) and was happy to allow us thinking time with none of the 'pushy sales' that one often receives elsewhere. It was a highly pleasurable business transaction, professionally conducted but with the friendliness of a small business. I must also mention Chris Axon, co-director of Wildax (Duncan Wildman and Chris Axon = Wildax! - see their website!) who has also been extremely friendly and helpful at the telephone. We haven't met in person but Chris always seems to be at the end of the phone! We have no hesitation in recommending this young company and anyone wanting a 2-3 berth panel van conversion should find Wildax provide a quality conversion at a very competitive price.


----------



## nikonman

We took delivery of our Constellation in January 2008, and I have to agree with the Yorkbill’s comments relating to both build quality and the companies attention to the customers needs. We believe our hard earned savings where well spent and we received excellent value for money. The van has performed faultlessly during our trip to the Dordogne this summer and there after on numerous week-ends in the UK. 
Friends took delivery of their Constellation in March of this year and have stated that they also believe they received excellent value, and as the sole means of transportation is proving extremely reliable. 
I am also informed that Wildax have now built over 100 vans so I guess the company must be doing something right! :lol: 
We wish Duncan & Chris continued success in there future development


----------



## phil1510

We took possession of our constellation in Sep 08, it being our first motorhome after 20 yrs caravanning. We have the advantage of living fairly local to Wildax and dropped in several times during the ordering and construction period of the van - we always got a coffee thrust in our hands. Duncan, Chris and the team do an excellent job and many friends have commented on the build design and quality. I especcially liked how we were able to have bespoke van built with all the extras that we required. Ours is based on the Fiat Ducato nad has the 2.8L engine in and runs very well.
I cannot fault the service we have recieved and touch wood the van has been brilliant. We have had a few frosty weekends over the winter and maybe should have had the tank winterised, but how often will we be out in -10 !! We are now looking forward to having a full season. We have seen their new product based on the new Citroen, it looks superb.


----------



## pfhutch

Hi all
I went to the NEC show at Birmingham last year & was looking to downsize from our Hymer as the children have now grown up & are not so interested in camping. I was looking for a van conversion as I wished to have something smaller to visit places like the wilds of scotland without getting stuck on narrow roads. Having looked at the IH models £47K & the Timberland models £57k I was giving up hope of finding a good quality model at a sensible price but then I found the Wildax stand what can I say a lot more (built in gas tank etc) for a lot less £31K. So I ordered one straight away with all the extras, air con,cruse control,winterised tanks,roof rack & ladder, & they threw in the lux pack with 15in TV/DVD, full set of crockery, RAC,etc,etc & all for about £34K on a brand new citron van. There has been a few glitches in delivery from citron but Duncan has been pushing then hard for delivery so hoping it will arrive soon
Paul


----------



## yorksbill

Hi Paul,

We have recently returned from a trip around Fort William, Mull (and to the tip of the island to go over to Iona for the day), Skye, Kyle of Lochalsh and then up the coast to Ullapool. All in our Wildax conversion (mid 2006 vintage). Had no problems at all with the roads in this size of van. We are sure you will be very pleased with your purchase and the support you get from the company.


----------



## Mike48

If I was a purchaser I would find it very difficult to accept waiting over a year for a vehicle assuming that is how long the above purchaser has had to wait.

I too am in the market for a panel van but found the Devon's to be as good and less oppresive internally but that is possibly due to the dreadful fabric used on the Wildax model I saw at Shepton Mallet. 

The ability to customise a van to your own spec is a definite plus but there are also others out there that offer an equivalent service.


----------



## harp

We have been waiting for about 5 months. We are expecting the delivery of our van in 10 days' time.

I agree that certain fabric look really awful, and the pattern and shapes are uncomfortable to the eyes. But you do have a lot of choice. We chose our own fabric and style, we also added a long gothic mirror in the bathroom, shelves in the wardrobe door; and many more. I shall write about our journey from choosing the Rapido 707 , with a lot of twists & turns then decided on the Wildax Aurora Leisure. This is our third motorhome, and is the only one that have the comfort-matic engine. We are very happy with Duncan and his team so far. We even made the 430 miles round trip to deliver our mirror! So watch this space, I shall have a lot more to say when I cut down more working hours. Mary


----------



## Chris_s

*Our Wildax is just fab!*

We ordered our Wildax motorhome after seeing them at Carmarthen April 08 and visiting their works in May 08. Delivery was October 08 due to their busy order book. Since then we have done several rallies with MHF and MCC, been to France and Spain for 3 weeks and just returned from a family weekend in Scotland (we live in South Powys). The motorhome is just what we wanted and the price very good. Minor problems have been resolved and Duncan and Chris are very professional, knowledgable and helpful. We liked they way we could customise the van to our needs and preferences and find it very comfortable. Several people have looked at our motorhome at rallies and their comments have been very favourable. We like the size of a panel van conversion for the two of us and find the living space is light and airy with lots of storage space and all mod cons. As far as we are concerned we fully recommend Wildax if your preference is for this size of motorhome. Additionally, we have found that a steady 50-60 mph gives a fuel consumption of about 40 mpg. I have still to add details of our trip to europe to my 'garage' and it will be interesting to see how this affects the mpg figure as we had to leg it home from the south of France at 80mph as my husband was ill!


----------



## harp

We have been waiting for about 5 months. We are expecting the delivery of our van in 10 days' time.

I agree that certain fabric look really awful, and the pattern and shapes are uncomfortable to the eyes. But you do have a lot of choice. We chose our own fabric and style, we also added a long gothic mirror in the bathroom, shelves in the wardrobe door; and many more. I shall write about our journey from choosing the Rapido 707 , with a lot of twists & turns then decided on the Wildax Aurora Leisure. This is our third motorhome, and is the only one that have the comfort-matic engine. We are very happy with Duncan and his team so far. We even made the 430 miles round trip to deliver our mirror! So watch this space, I shall have a lot more to say when I cut down more working hours. Mary


----------



## 96706

We were really impressed by their van at the Newbury show 2 (or maybe 3) years ago, had more or less decided to purchase and phoned them to discuss next stage, they said they'd ring back. Never got a call. Maybe they had enough business without us. 8O Our present van turned up elsewhere so we didn't pursue the enquiry, but we were feeling that if they couldn't follow up a committed enquiry the chances of providing a van on spec and on time was probably also questionable. Hopefully they have got their act together better now. The ability to customise the van is definitely a plus in their favour.

Mrs. D


----------



## nikonman

*Re: Our Wildax is just fab!*



Chris_s said:


> We ordered our Wildax motorhome after seeing them at Carmarthen April 08 and visiting their works in May 08. Delivery was October 08 due to their busy order book. Since then we have done several rallies with MHF and MCC, been to France and Spain for 3 weeks and just returned from a family weekend in Scotland (we live in South Powys). The motorhome is just what we wanted and the price very good. Minor problems have been resolved and Duncan and Chris are very professional, knowledgable and helpful. We liked they way we could customise the van to our needs and preferences and find it very comfortable. Several people have looked at our motorhome at rallies and their comments have been very favourable. We like the size of a panel van conversion for the two of us and find the living space is light and airy with lots of storage space and all mod cons. As far as we are concerned we fully recommend Wildax if your preference is for this size of motorhome. Additionally, we have found that a steady 50-60 mph gives a fuel consumption of about 40 mpg. I have still to add details of our trip to europe to my 'garage' and it will be interesting to see how this affects the mpg figure as we had to leg it home from the south of France at 80mph as my husband was ill!


----------



## nikonman

*Re: Our Wildax is just fab!*

I agree with "Chris S" on all points, Duncan & Chris always go the extra mile to ensure client satisfaction.
Our own Constellation is reving up for another trip abroad as I write; Austria is looking as the most likely destination at the moment. Someone mentioned earlier that the Wildax delivery time was a problem which I can understand when one is eager to secure a purchase, however personally I can live with the delays associated with a successful manufacturer who is prepared to offer good old fashioned customer service whilst treating me as valued client.

p.s. have recently added airide suspension to the van...would highly recommend unreservedly


----------



## pfhutch

*Wildax*

HI Again
Yes I agree that the delivery time is a problem but we where promised July 09 for delivery but Citron sent the van without air-con or cruse control so it had to be reordered not Wildax's fault, I think Duncan got so mad that he said he was going to switch to FIAT not sure if they would be any better.
Just a question has anybody had trouble with these panel van conversions regarding this reverse judder thing? one reason I was not to bothered about the wait was hopping that manufacturers would have time to sort it out, but on the other hand not sure if this was a problem with Citron versions
Paul


----------



## nikonman

*Re: Wildax*

Hi Paul,

Reference the juddering enquiry; I believe your question could well be answered on pages 18/19 of Novembers "Practical Motorhome" (still a current issue)
Whilst our Constellation is a late 2005 Citroen with no issues, I have spoken with commercial drivers of the new model visiting my place of work, all of whom maintain they are not experiencing any problems. It is my belief that a problem did exist when the vehicle type was first launched but has now been resolved on all new models. Coach builds could be a different issue but would not affect your purchase because your vehicle remains on its original chassis, anyway read the article and make up your own mind; personally I don't believe you will have any problems....enjoy!

Regards
Bob


----------



## pfhutch

HI All
Well my Wildax constellation arrived in November or should I say I took a days holiday & travelled up from London to keighley, train fare generously paid by Wildax picked up at the station given a coffee & a tour of the works. I was then given a comprehensive guided tour of the van & how all bits worked & finally left for home late afternoon to join the M1 south. What can I say drives like a dream compared to others that I have had (this is my fourth van) & got an average 34 mpg thats with trying to hold it down below 70mph all the way home. went out to Chichester for a saturday drive a few weeks ago & how nice to have a van that goes around roundabouts without running out of road or rolling like an old ship. Workmanship of fittings is exelent & all I have to do now is to figure where to put all our gear & in which cupboard to put it. Problems just one up to now on closing the rear doors the bike rack hits the ladder on the other door Duncan has said he will sort that one out for us otherwise I am very happy with our new camper van
Paul


----------



## Jezport

I have phoned Wildax on a couple of occasions for advice about a boiler and a roof window. They answer their phone quickly and give good advice. They seem very friendly and knowledgable.

I personally prefer to support smaller family run businesses. It is more important for them to give good service, as every sale is important to them.


----------



## 96706

Hi Paul,

Congratulations & I hope the van lives up to expectaions  
Have you any pictures yet to show us all your pride & joy :?:

_*PVC 's Rule *_I say :lol:


----------



## rowley

Duncan delivered my Aurora Leisure on the 11th. A really well built conversion and all the extras that I requested have been fitted. Duncan can be justifiably proud of his company.


----------



## pfhutch

HI
Pictures of van
Paul


----------

